# made some dried chipped beef



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

For SOS. Came out decent,
Simply just cut some sirloin tip into strips and dried it. no spice or salt. Than put it in blender. One whole roast fit into a quart mason jar,

Made some decent SOS too.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

As a side hobby, I am a colonial American re-enactor, 1760-1780 time frame. I have made many good stews over the camp fire with jerk (the period correct term for jerky) and dried corn and beans or salt cured bacon and dried vegetables. Good stuff. Survival food has not really changed in over 200 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

chuckklr98 said:


> For SOS. Came out decent,
> Simply just cut some sirloin tip into strips and dried it. no spice or salt. Than put it in blender. One whole roast fit into a quart mason jar,
> 
> Made some decent SOS too.


Classic Shit on a Shingle has Creamed & Chipped Beef, what did you use as the cream and seasonings? Did you use Texas Toast or simple White Bread? Also, pics please.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Classic Shit on a Shingle has Creamed & Chipped Beef, what did you use as the cream and seasonings? Did you use Texas Toast or simple White Bread? Also, pics please.


powder white gravy mix with milk, salt, pepper, garlic. very simple. White bread


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

I'll take some pics tomorrow, and make new batch.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Forget the pics . . . give us the address and what time you want us there . . . 

Oh . . . and dunkin doughnuts I'll bring for dessert.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOS is one of my favorite meals.

My Dad was Mess Sargent during WWII and he could make some SOS.

One point though....I always thought SOS was made with hamburger and chipped beef on toast was the "real deal".

I grew up with it made with hamburger. That's the way i make it also.

Just a simple white gravy....not complicated.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

chuckklr98 said:


> For SOS. Came out decent,
> Simply just cut some sirloin tip into strips and dried it. no spice or salt. Than put it in blender. One whole roast fit into a quart mason jar,
> 
> Made some decent SOS too.


Did you dry it in an electric air dryer or in a smoker? Did the drying process also cook the meat? Or did you simply place the meat on the counter and let it dry raw? Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm just trying to picture the process.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> Did you dry it in an electric air dryer or in a smoker? Did the drying process also cook the meat? Or did you simply place the meat on the counter and let it dry raw? Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm just trying to picture the process.


 electric air dryer, dont think so.


----------

